# Newlywed Blues



## JRiZZY (Aug 11, 2011)

My husband and I have been together for almost 6 years, and married for 3 months. We recently moved into a new home. My sex drive has taken an extreme dive. I don't want it really at all. I feel awkward, like I forgot how to love and be loved. I have been with this man for so long I feel like we should be closer. I have gained weight over the past 6 months and I am uncomfortable with myself and I know that definitely affects me in a negative way. But he is still as attracted to me as ever and he never acts repulsed by me. Am I falling out of love with him or is it just me? I have been depressed on and off and we also have a stressful situation with his ex wife and my step daughter. I feel bad because I know my husband is feeling rejected but I feel stuck in this funk. Any input?


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Stress. Take some time off together if you can. Go somewhere where you don't have to do anything except be served food and wine.


----------

